# Can I make Jaeger look like the mech?



## Lord Daknight (Dec 1, 2021)

I saw an older video on Audio Imperia Jaeger and it had a cool background with a big knob, my interface is just a grey one, is there an option to get the one with the knob?


----------



## pranic (Dec 1, 2021)

I think you'd have to contact @audioimperia support and see if they provide access to older versions, because they changed the GUI with a more recent version of their Kontakt instruments, I believe.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2021)

No. You can't.

Please do email AI about how badly they f***ed up with that decision.


----------



## GGaca (Dec 1, 2021)

Crowe said:


> No. You can't.
> 
> Please do email AI about how badly they f***ed up with that decision.


I kinda understand (and personally like) the idea of same interface for all libraries but it would be awesome if You could switch interface to old one if You want.
I don't like the fact that AI split Areia's patches to basic articulations and advanced one... (and no red accents in GUI :( )


----------

